# Moving to sucina,murcia.



## Joe-79

Hi Everyone,
Well we're looking to move to sucina Murcia reason for this area is we know of some family freinds out there, we're a pretty big family of two adults and four children 16,13,4 and 1. I would really be grateful for any information anybody has regarding schools in that area and any information on the legal side of moving. We're looking to rent to begin with with the intention of buying a place in couple of years if all settled in nicely. I know work is pretty scarce out there so I will be staying in uk for a while to fund our little venture. Like I said any information will be great fully received. 
Many thanks. Joe.


----------



## jojo

Joe-79 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Well we're looking to move to sucina Murcia reason for this area is we know of some family freinds out there, we're a pretty big family of two adults and four children 16,13,4 and 1. I would really be grateful for any information anybody has regarding schools in that area and any information on the legal side of moving. We're looking to rent to begin with with the intention of buying a place in couple of years if all settled in nicely. I know work is pretty scarce out there so I will be staying in uk for a while to fund our little venture. Like I said any information will be great fully received.
> Many thanks. Joe.


Well your 16yo may have problems as s/he will need to find work and thats not easy in Spain and there will be no income support. Your 13yo would be better placed into an international school to stand any chance in gaining qualifications - the younger two will be fine tho. They'll pick up the language well.

You will also need to prove you have income and healthcare to cover everyone to be able to gain residency.

I have to say, that when we moved to Spain, my husband had to commute for work - with a view to moving over fully. After 5 years, he was still commuting and due to the ages of our children by then (14 and 16 at the time) we had to come back. My son wanted to go to college 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Joe-79 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Well we're looking to move to sucina Murcia reason for this area is we know of some family freinds out there, we're a pretty big family of two adults and four children 16,13,4 and 1. I would really be grateful for any information anybody has regarding schools in that area and any information on the legal side of moving. We're looking to rent to begin with with the intention of buying a place in couple of years if all settled in nicely. I know work is pretty scarce out there so I will be staying in uk for a while to fund our little venture. Like I said any information will be great fully received.
> Many thanks. Joe.


What kind of plans do you have for the children? The two younger ones will be fine in state education if that's what you're thinking. The two older ones will need private education of some kind. I'm presuming that the 16 year old is going to continue in education 'cos as Jojo says unemployment is incredibly high here for the under25's and especially so in the south.
It's going to be difficult for you if you're looking for work. I'd also say the odds are against you in Spain today unfortunately. What kind of work will you be doing?
Have a look on the FAQ's for paperwork, financial requirements and healthcare requirements.


----------



## Joe-79

Hi everyone. Thanks for your replies and input. I'm a scaffolder by trade so don't know how the building trade is doing out there so that's why I'll b staying in uk for a while. 
The eldest (16) will b finishing her gcse's in uk and then going onto further education so thank you Simon for that info on the schools and I'll b looking into them. Does anybody know of any 3/4 bed villas up for rent at the moment?
Once again many thanks Joe.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Joe-79 said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for your replies and input. I'm a scaffolder by trade so don't know how the building trade is doing out there so that's why I'll b staying in uk for a while.
> The eldest (16) will b finishing her gcse's in uk and then going onto further education so thank you Simon for that info on the schools and I'll b looking into them. Does anybody know of any 3/4 bed villas up for rent at the moment?
> Once again many thanks Joe.


Yes, good idea to stay in the UK as there's not a lot of building going on in Spain atm. Have you heard anything about the recession in Spain which started around 2008 and was all centred on the collapse of the housing market?
It would be a good idea to read up on this to find out what your long term prospects are. 
I don't understand your plans for the children's education very well. The 16 year old will be staying in the UK with you to go on to further ed?
And the 13 year old?
And who is Simon?


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, good idea to stay in the UK as there's not a lot of building going on in Spain atm. Have you heard anything about the recession in Spain which started around 2008 and was all centred on the collapse of the housing market?
> It would be a good idea to read up on this to find out what your long term prospects are.
> I don't understand your plans for the children's education very well. The 16 year old will be staying in the UK with you to go on to further ed?
> And the 13 year old?
> And who is Simon?


Simon was a poster trying to do a bit of sneaky advertising


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> Simon was a poster trying to do a bit of sneaky advertising


The school/college Simon recommended is as far as I know fee paying

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> The school/college Simon recommended is as far as I know fee paying
> 
> Jo xxx


exactly .....


----------



## Simon Rubio

Simon was mentioning the college opportunities for Joe, didn´t realise name-dropping was illegal. 
Any more help you need Joe then don´t hesitate to ask via message. I´m very well contacted in all Spanish circles.
All the best


----------



## Simon Rubio

Joe
Are you looking specifically around the Sucina area?


----------



## jojo

Simon Rubio said:


> Simon was mentioning the college opportunities for Joe, didn´t realise name-dropping was illegal.
> Any more help you need Joe then don´t hesitate to ask via message. I´m very well contacted in all Spanish circles.
> All the best


No! It's a forum, we all share information. If you're well connected then share that - as long as you don't advertise or offer illegal actions!!! So no pming - it's uneccesary!! Besides, if you're well connected then that could help many existing expats who are desperate 

Jo xx


----------



## Joe-79

Hi simon, yeah it is the sucina area or surrounding areas. Just so that my wife has someone to chat too. How much is the term fees at the school u mentioned. 
many thanks joe.


----------



## jojo

Joe-79 said:


> Hi simon, yeah it is the sucina area or surrounding areas. Just so that my wife has someone to chat too. How much is the term fees at the school u mentioned.
> many thanks joe.


Schools in Spain | Nabss
Heres a link of the overseer for British international schools 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

Joe-79 said:


> Hi simon, yeah it is the sucina area or surrounding areas. Just so that my wife has someone to chat too. How much is the term fees at the school u mentioned.
> many thanks joe.


Best to contact the school directly


----------



## Joe-79

Thanks everyone (again) for the advice. We have Sucina as our first choice but what other places are there that are nice,close to schools and with a few English speaking ppl. Thanks again.


----------



## Simon Rubio

Hi Joe
Glad to hear all well, very busy on here as you see..
I only mention private schools as this is the best avenue to take with kids tbh.
Fees can be found on college websites, the particular college I mentioned is geographically viable for you offering an international bilingual education. There is another closer to Villamartin but some distance from you and a further one in La Torre but I believe is quite pricey.
Surely you don´t want to be around too many English, isn´t that why you moved!!!
All the best


----------



## brocher

Joe-79 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Well we're looking to move to sucina Murcia reason for this area is we know of some family freinds out there, we're a pretty big family of two adults and four children 16,13,4 and 1. I would really be grateful for any information anybody has regarding schools in that area and any information on the legal side of moving. We're looking to rent to begin with with the intention of buying a place in couple of years if all settled in nicely. I know work is pretty scarce out there so I will be staying in uk for a while to fund our little venture. Like I said any information will be great fully received.
> Many thanks. Joe.


Are you aware that you have to apply for residence within 90 days of arrival. To do that you need to prove you have healthcare and sufficient funds being paid into a Spanish bank account.Sufficient funds is around 600€ per person per month (that includes children) and you may also have to prove you have savings above that, in some areas it has been reported that this has been as much as 6000€ per person.

If you stay and work in the UK, I'm not sure your family will be able to access state healthcare because the rules are changing- hopefully someone can confirm. If you can't you'll have to pay for private healthcare.

Because all your family are in Spain you may be considered tax resident in Spain even when you're working in the UK.

Private school fees for two kids together with the costs involved in regular school for two are going to be much higher than your costs in the UK.

TBH your chances of steady employment any time soon in Spain are low- the construction industry is non existent , and there is 30% unemployment compared to the UK's 7%.

Sorry if I'm telling you things you already know, but it's good to see if you can make the basics work before you get too far into planning.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Simon Rubio said:


> Hi Joe
> Glad to hear all well, very busy on here as you see..
> I only mention private schools as this is the best avenue to take with kids tbh.
> Fees can be found on college websites, the particular college I mentioned is geographically viable for you offering an international bilingual education. There is another closer to Villamartin but some distance from you and a further one in La Torre but I believe is quite pricey.
> Surely you don´t want to be around too many English, isn´t that why you moved!!!
> All the best


 Private schools as well as State have their good points and bad points, but the first thing for immigrants like us to factor in is age. The little ones under about 10 are usually ok going straight into Spanish curriculum as far as language is concerned. They may have to repeat the year which is something that can and does happen. Whilst it's certainly not the best scenario, it's not the end of the world either and plenty of Spanish children end up repeating a year. In primary it's usually only the last year they'll repeat which is aged 11 - 12.
My daughter went through the whole system from 3 years old and is now studying a bilingual degree course. She is Spanish, but my point is that she went through the school system with out any physical or mental anguish. The system is very "dry" compared to British education, but there was a wonderful teacher student relationship, she learnt good work ethics and although not perfect I think she received a "good" education., so I don't really agree that


> private schools as *this is the best avenue to take with kids tbh*.


Older children are usually severely handicapped if put into state schools and they often end up failing all round. They are usually advised to go to a private centre where English is the main language of learning.


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Private schools as well as State have their good points and bad points, but the first thing for immigrants like us to factor in is age. The little ones under about 10 are usually ok going straight into Spanish curriculum as far as language is concerned. They may have to repeat the year which is something that can and does happen. Whilst it's certainly not the best scenario, it's not the end of the world either and plenty of Spanish children end up repeating a year. In primary it's usually only the last year they'll repeat which is aged 11 - 12.
> My daughter went through the whole system from 3 years old and is now studying a bilingual degree course. She is Spanish, but my point is that she went through the school system with out any physical or mental anguish. The system is very "dry" compared to British education, but there was a wonderful teacher student relationship, she learnt good work ethics and although not perfect I think she received a "good" education., so I don't really agree that
> Older children are usually severely handicapped if put into state schools and they often end up failing all round. They are usually advised to go to a private centre where English is the main language of learning.


I'm with you on this one - younger children are better to go into state school - if the family really is planning to be here for the long haul then the children will integrate into the community much more easily & usually the parents will too, if they make an effort to learn Spanish

when they finish obligatory education & look for further & higher education, they will be better placed to do that here in Spain - & let's not forget that bachilerato is recognised other countries too - so they can go to university outside Spain should they choose to - & of course for children growing up speaking English in the home & Spanish everywhere else they have an even greater advantage

it's unusual for an English-speaking child, speaking English at home, attending an English or even bi-lingual school, to learn Spanish to a high enough level to go to uni here. I'm not saying it doesn't happen, just that it's unusual. Most will return to the UK for further studies & uni. & very often the entire family will go too

in my experience in the 10 years I've been here, it's also unusual for the English-speaking parents of these children to attain any kind of level of Spanish


----------



## ARGK342

Good afternoon one and all. I found this thread while researching online . My wife and I are currently looking to resettle permanently in Murcia and were over there a few weeks ago viewing properties. We'd a look at Villamartin, La Zenia, etc but decided that particular zone wasn't for us.
The second day we visited Balsicas and Sucina. One of the properties suited us so much we went back the next day and spent several hours exploring the town. I must say, everybody we met, both local and expat were very friendly and offered plenty of advice.
Unfortunately the house we liked sold within a week of our return home [we weren't in a position to commit while over there]. But the search continues and another visit is planned.
Currently we're looking at both Sucina and Gea Y Truyols as they both seem to offer exactly what we're looking for.
Hopefully I'll catch up with you all soon.


----------



## gus-lopez

ARGK342 said:


> Good afternoon one and all. I found this thread while researching online . My wife and I are currently looking to resettle permanently in Murcia and were over there a few weeks ago viewing properties. We'd a look at Villamartin, La Zenia, etc but decided that particular zone wasn't for us.
> The second day we visited Balsicas and Sucina. One of the properties suited us so much we went back the next day and spent several hours exploring the town. I must say, everybody we met, both local and expat were very friendly and offered plenty of advice.
> Unfortunately the house we liked sold within a week of our return home [we weren't in a position to commit while over there]. But the search continues and another visit is planned.
> Currently we're looking at both Sucina and Gea Y Truyols as they both seem to offer exactly what we're looking for.
> Hopefully I'll catch up with you all soon.


I'm not being funny or anything but Villamartin & La Zenia aren't in Murcia ?
Sucina,Balsicas & Gea Y truyols are.


----------



## ARGK342

gus-lopez said:


> I'm not being funny or anything but Villamartin & La Zenia aren't in Murcia ?
> Sucina,Balsicas & Gea Y truyols are.


Lol. I'm aware of that Gus.  I worded it badly. We went over and looked at Costa Blance south and Murcia. We decided the latter was more along the lines of what were searching for.


----------



## gus-lopez

ARGK342 said:


> Lol. I'm aware of that Gus.  I worded it badly. We went over and looked at Costa Blance south and Murcia. We decided the latter was more along the lines of what were searching for.


:lol: Just don't let any of them inflate house prices because of " proximity to new Corvera airport" or the " New Paramount theme park ", is quite close. 
There's no difference if they open new one as they'll have to close the other. The Theme park may or may not happen. The one in the UK , which was announced at least a year after Here is nearly starting to be worked on! Here hasn't even raised the funds .


----------



## ARGK342

gus-lopez said:


> :lol: Just don't let any of them inflate house prices because of " proximity to new Corvera airport" or the " New Paramount theme park ", is quite close.
> There's no difference if they open new one as they'll have to close the other. The Theme park may or may not happen. The one in the UK , which was announced at least a year after Here is nearly starting to be worked on! Here hasn't even raised the funds .


Cheers Gus. I'm in my late 50's and we'll have no children staying with us [visits only] so the theme park will be of no interest to us anyhow. We should be mobile a short time after arriving so the airports won't be an issue either.
It's days like today [raining] when you just wish you were moving yesterday.


----------



## saj51

Hi ARGK342,
Have just pm,d you though didnt realise its only your 3rd post. after 5 you can send and receive private messages. I was just saying hello from Dumbarton as we are in a similar position - planning the 'big' move. will try again once you have enough posts.
Good luck and yeah know what you mean about the weather today lol.


----------



## ARGK342

saj51 said:


> Hi ARGK342,
> Have just pm,d you though didnt realise its only your 3rd post. after 5 you can send and receive private messages. I was just saying hello from Dumbarton as we are in a similar position - planning the 'big' move. will try again once you have enough posts.
> Good luck and yeah know what you mean about the weather today lol.


Cheers saj. As my mum used to say, "This weather would put years on you."


----------



## jojo

ARGK342 said:


> Cheers saj. As my mum used to say, "This weather would put years on you."



You'll feel at home with the weather in Spain in the winter then lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## ARGK342

jojo said:


> You'll feel at home with the weather in Spain in the winter then lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


An estate agent told us it NEVER rains in Spain. Warm 365 days a year too !


----------



## gus-lopez

We had some rain here last week for an hour or so. Not enough to do any good.( we are officially in the worst drought for 150 years ! Murcia , Andalucia & Alicante ) Before that It rained for a while on christmas day. First time it has ever been anything apart from wall to wall blue sky for christmas. Then we had a bit in september. 
The amount that it rains normally here in Lorca is negligible but this year it has been extraordinary. another reason as to whay it is also so hot ,so early. We've already touched high 30's last week & this week is supposed to be even hotter !


----------



## extranjero

ARGK342 said:


> An estate agent told us it NEVER rains in Spain. Warm 365 days a year too !


When it rains it really rains! Torrential, destructive rain, ( yes, in Murcia)no doubt we will pay for this hot , unusually dry period. With a Gota fria later in the year.
I have often sat in a cafe next to a table of prospective buyers and an over enthusiastic estate agent, " hardly ever rains, eat your Xmas lunch outside, swim all year in your pool, everything's cheaper, better, friendlier, no tax on this and that"etc, etc. When the estate agent leaves the table to get more drinks in, I am sorely tempted.......


----------



## ARGK342

extranjero said:


> When it rains it really rains! Torrential, destructive rain, ( yes, in Murcia)no doubt we will pay for this hot , unusually dry period. With a Gota fria later in the year.
> I have often sat in a cafe next to a table of prospective buyers and an over enthusiastic estate agent, " hardly ever rains, eat your Xmas lunch outside, swim all year in your pool, everything's cheaper, better, friendlier, no tax on this and that"etc, etc. When the estate agent leaves the table to get more drinks in, I am sorely tempted.......


Yes, I've enough experience of Spain to realise that I should only take half of what such salesmen tell me as being credible. 

There will be wet days there. There will be more where I currently reside. The one thing I don't anticipate there though is, having to change what I'm wearing four times in one day depending on whether it's sunny, blowy, raining or snowing.


----------



## xabiaxica

ARGK342 said:


> Yes, I've enough experience of Spain to realise that I should only take half of what such salesmen tell me as being credible.
> 
> There will be wet days there. There will be more where I currently reside. The one thing I don't anticipate there though is, having to change what I'm wearing four times in one day depending on whether it's sunny, blowy, raining or snowing.


for much of the year, maybe nine months of it, you'll be wearing layers

chilly in the morning, rather warm by noon, scorching in the sun by 3pm, & then chilly to flippin freezing when the sun goes down!

in the winter, you'll be cold in the shade & warm in the sun


layers - that's the secret


----------



## ARGK342

Does anyone know if the new cafe/bar opened 4 or 5 weeks ago in Sucina ? We met an English chappy in Waggys over there who was going to be in charge of entertainment etc and he was pushing to have the place opened the weekend after we came home.
Nice guy who went out of his way to give us a lift back to our hotel in Santiago De La Ribera when we'd difficulty getting a taxi.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

ARGK342 said:


> Yes, I've enough experience of Spain to realise that I should only take half of what such salesmen tell me as being credible.
> 
> There will be wet days there. There will be more where I currently reside. The one thing I don't anticipate there though is, having to change what I'm wearing four times in one day depending on whether it's sunny, blowy, raining or snowing.


I'm sure the weather in general will be more agreeable, but you may need to change what you're wearing several times a day, or more sensibly wear layers as xabia recommends as temps could be considerably different depending on time of day, orientation of the sun or place that you're in, how long a place is in the shade during the day (ie streets that are always in the shade or a street that is only in the shade for a couple of hours a day), sea breeze, height......


----------



## ARGK342

ARGK342 said:


> Currently we're looking at both Sucina and Gea Y Truyols as they both seem to offer exactly what we're looking for.


Disappointed to report that Gea Y Truyols has now been consigned to the bin. 
Had an inkling that there may be some underlying problems with 3 properties we were interested in. A case of, too good to be true.
Sure enough we were informed by the agent that 'not all the paperwork is in order' but that some local councillor is finally getting involved and a solution may happen in the future, albeit several years in the future. So we shouldn't worry too much. 
Call me pessimistic, but three properties, all similar, selling at the same price and at the same time would tend to point me towards 3 current owners possibly have 'heard something' and bailing out before the shutters come down. 
Naturally I sympathise with these poor folk if that is the case.
I feel sorry for my wife too though - I think she already had mental pictures of herself laying around one of those pools.


----------



## Tankman

Hi Saj51
Did you make the big move and if so where to? Also hi from a fellow Dumbartonian!


----------



## saj51

*tankman*

Yes, been here nearly 4 years now. We rented all around the north Costa Blanca and returned to the place we started - Oliva. Are you thinking of re- locating?


----------



## Tankman

Hi saj51, seriously thinking of it. We had a look around Torrevieja region and wrote off many places which actually was a positive! That was in April and we will keep looking online with a view to visiting Murcia next. We are probably 3-5 years off moving though!


----------

